# Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok



## Jörg2 (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr fahre ich nach verbringe ich meinen Sommerurlaub auf Bali und Lombok:q. Ich würde mal ganz gern wissen, ob jemand von euch gute Erfahrung gemacht hat mit den dort angebotenen Hochseetouren. Wenn ja bin ich für eure Empfehlungen dankbar.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wodibo (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Das interessiert mich auch brennend #6
Hoffentlich kommen einige Tips zusammen. Und vergess den Bericht nicht!


----------



## Jörg2 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Bin leider erst im September dort, dann aber Für 3 Wochen. Zum Trost, darf ich aber am Samstag nach Norge auf Dolmoy. Wie sagt man so schön: Nach dem Urlaub ist vor dem Urlaub.

Auf Infos bin ich trotzdem gespannt. Müssten doch einige Bordies bestimmt schon mal dort gewesen sein.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wodibo (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Infos bin ich trotzdem gespannt. Müssten doch einige Bordies bestimmt schon mal dort gewesen sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Da verlass Dich nicht drauf. Für Sri Lanka kamen auch eher weniger Tips. Ich hab mich da an die einheimischen Fischer gewendet. Da gabs für wenig Geld einen ganzen Fischkutter und wir haben auf Thun, Bara und King geschleppt. Vieleicht klappt das auch so auf Bali :m


----------



## bernd noack (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo !

Mache es so wie @Wodibo und halte dich an die einheimischen Fischer.
Wenn du weisst,dass ein Monatslohn in Indonesien im Schnitt nur 100.-Euro betraegt,oftmals weniger,dann musst du nicht Tourpreise bezahlen,welche fuer den Touristen kalkuliert sind.
http://www.enadive.co.id/fishing.php
Auf Nias zahlte ich pro Stunde im Fischereinbaum knapp 1.-EURO.[url="http://images.google.de/images?q=tbn:MospleD_uWMJ:http://www.un.or.id/unesco/photos/en-nias.jpg"]http://images.google.de/images?q=tbn:MospleD_uWMJ:http://www.un.or.id/unesco/photos/en-nias.jpg[/url]
Bali und Lombok in Naehe der Pauschaltouristikhochburgen kosten sicher etwas mehr.
http://www.baliandbeyond.co.id/month/2003/dec/beyond.html
Besuche auf alle Faelle einen Angelshop,moeglichst in einer Grosstaedt.
Die Preise sind im Gegensatz zu Deutschland unverschaemt guenstig und du kannst dir mit wenig Geld deine Angelausruestung mit internationalen Marken vervollstaendigen.
Stelle deine Frage doch auch einmal in den folgenden Foren.
Bali-und Lombokkenner geben dir eventuell eine Antwort.
http://www.reise-preise.de/reise-preise-cgi/dcforum/dcboard.cgi?az=list&forum=DCForumID19&conf=DCConfID3

http://indonesien-forum.de/

#6


----------



## Jörg2 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo,

wollte das Thema nochmal hochholen. Vielen Dank Testangler, für die vielen Links. Einige kannte ich bereits, und so richtig ließ sichkeine verwertbare Info dort rausholen. Es wird doch wohl den ein oder anderen Bordie geben der schon dort seinen Urlaub verbracht hat und Erfahrungen sammeln konnte?! Auch schlechte Erfahrungen sind hilfreich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

War vor 2 Jahren auf Bali & Lombook (Gili-Islands) 
Bis auf die Gilies fand ich es ehrlich gesagt -schrecklich! Vielleicht noch etwas verwöhnt von Neuseeländischer Ruhe war ich dauergenervt von Straßen und Strandverkäufern, die ich so penetrant noch nirgendwo anders erlebt habe. 
In den Bungalowanlagen, in den Straßen, beim Spazierengehen am Strand...fast überall wurde man belagert.|bla:  Morgens um 8 wurde man durch klopfen an der Tür geweckt, weil jemand einem völlig überteuerte Touren zum Hahnenkampf verkaufen wollte, am Strand wurde an einem rumgezerrt, dass man sich teilweise fast gewaltsam losreissen musste...und abends konnte man kaum mal ein Bier trinken gehen, ohne das irgendwelche Schmierköppe einem mit"You wanna buy girl for tonight, cheap cheap!" auf die Nerven gingen. :v Im Inland (Ubud, Bedugul z.B.) war die allerdings weniger extrem als natürlich in Kuta, Lovina Padangbai oder Singaraja.  
Fischen war ich nur einmal mit einem Einheimischen im Norden von Bali. Wer dies vorhat und nicht mit Handleine fischen will sollte auf jeden Fall sein eigenes Gerät mitbringen. Erfolg hatten wir während der ganzen Tour leider nicht. :c 
Von Lombook habe ich so gut wie nichts gesehen. Bin gleich weiter auf die Gilli-Islands, wo ich den entspanntesten Teil meines "Abenteuers" verlebte. "Endlich Urlaub" dachte ich mir


----------



## Jörg2 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo Big Earn,

das mit den stressenden Einheimische hat man fast überall soweit im Süden, wo die Armut schon ziehmlich hoch ist. Wenn dann noch nicht ganz so viele Touris da sind, konzentrieren sich die Einheimischen auf die wenigen vorhandenen. Und Bali war wohl nach den Bombenanschlägen schon ziehmlich leer.

Genau das was du zum Angeln geschrieben hast will ich nicht erleben. Angelgerödel mitschleppen hab ich auch keine Lust, da angeln dort im Urlaub nicht im Vordergrund steht. 

Ich dachte vielleicht, ob jemand einen konkreten Anbieter dort empfehlen kann. Es gibt welche, die ziehmlich professionell ausgestatten, zu wirklich professionellen Preisen Touren anbieten. Da würde es mich schon ärgern einen Fehlgriff zu machen, bei den Preisen.

Werd wohl dort doch auf eigene Faust und Risiko die Fischwelt unsicher machen müssen. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wodibo (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

@Jörg2

wie schon in der PN geschrieben, mußt Du aber damit rechnen das diese Profis mit Big Game Ausrüstung jenseits der 80 lbs auf LBG-Fische gehen und dann kannst Du es ganz vergessen.


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Big Earn,
> 
> das mit den stressenden Einheimische hat man fast überall soweit im Süden, wo die Armut schon ziehmlich hoch ist. Wenn dann noch nicht ganz so viele Touris da sind, konzentrieren sich die Einheimischen auf die wenigen vorhandenen. Und Bali war wohl nach den Bombenanschlägen schon ziehmlich leer.
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiss, dass es in der Nähe von Denpasar einen Anbieter gab, der (zumindest von den Preisen her :q )professionell war. Dort gab es verschiedene Touren zu buchen. Aber was einem dort unten versprochen wird und was man bekommt....das sind oft 2 Paar Schuhe. |rolleyes :q Ohne verlässliche Empfehlung würd ich nichts buchen bzw. zumindest alles seeehr genau vorher unter Augenschein nehmen. 
So leer war es auf Bali nun nicht, als ich dort war.#c Kutas Strassen waren brechend voll. Das die Leute einem etwas verkaufen wollen ist auch nicht schlimm, das kenne ich. Allerdings war das Vorgehen auf Bali aggressiver als ich es kannte und dieser Eindruck wurde mir von vielen anderen Backpackern, die ich dort kennenlernte, bestätigt. Schade eigentlich, da ich der Meinung bin, dass bei zurückhaltenderem Auftreten der Verkäufer, bestimmt mehr Touristen etwas gekauft bzw. in Geschäften/Läden gestöbert hätten. Nachdem man aber halb festgehalten wurde, wenn man einmal drin war hatte man nach den 2ten oder 3ten Laden meistens die Schnauze gestrichen voll. #d


----------



## bernd noack (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo !

Ich moechte doch noch einige Gedanken und Hinweise von mir geben.
Da ich selbst noch nicht auf Bali und Lombok angeln war ,aber auf Nias,so schliesse ich in etwa auf aehnliche angeltechnische Verhaeltnisse.
Das Angeln mit der Handleine auf den traditionellen Fischerbooten(manchmal hatte ich auch eine Bootsrute dabei)ist ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art.
Mein Sohn hatte vor einigen Jahren das Glueck einen Sailfish a.la Hemmingway vor der Kueste von Nias mit der Handleine zu fangen.
Im Dezember/Januar und im April diesen Jahreswar ich wiederum dort.Durch den 1. Tsunami im Dezember und dem 2.Tsunami im Maerz in diesem Jahr waren allerdings fast alle Boote zerstoert. Die Fischer angelten notgedrungen watend mit der Handleine bei Ebbe und aufkommenter Flut,primitiv aber sehr erfolgreich im huefttiefen Wasser und in der Brandung .
Wenn ich mir Fotos der Fischerboote von Bali anschaue,dann muss das Angeln mit den einheimischen Fischern dort auch Spass machen.

http://www.fudakowski.fr.pl/world_tour_81/images/fishing%20boat%20bali.jpg
http://www.bali-direct-villa.com/images/photos/bali-fishing-boat.jpg
http://www.hawktaildesign.com/bali/index_3.html#Selang_beach_in_Amed.jpg

Bei dem letzteren Link wird der Ort Amed genannt.
Ich glaube dort ist ein geruhsamer Urlaub ,abseits von den Bettenburgen der Pauschaltouristen moeglich. "hey Mister" mit Belaestigungen anderer Art sicher geringer.Die vielen Einbaumboote deuten auf Fischreichtum hin.
Weiterfuehrende Websites hier :
http://www.edwebproject.org/bali/gallery/amed.html
http://www.tomschroeter.de/Bali/Bali.html 

Was du wann zu welcher Jahreszeit faengst hier : 
http://www.bali-fishing.com/Bali-Fishing-saisons.htm

Ich wuensche dir einen erlebnisreichen Urlaub in Indonesien.


----------



## Jörg2 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die vielen Tips. Ein Link von Bernd scheint sehr interessant zu sein. 

http://www.bali-fishing.com/Bali-Fishing-saisons.htm

Der Anbieter scheint sich sehr aufs Angeln spezialisiet zu haben. 

@ Wobido
Würd mich mal interessieren was du davon hälst. Die Preise sind zwar ein bisschen happig aber vielleicht läßt sich ja vorort noch jemand zum mitfahren überreden.

@ BigEarn
Ja ds mit den Händlern kann schon mal sehr lästig werden. In Ägypten hatte ich auch keinen Bock mehr vor die Hotelanlage zu gehen. Aber in Sri Lanka z.B. hast du auch Beachboys die dir die ganze Zeit etwas verkaufen möchten. Wenn man mit den Leuten aber mal so ins Gespräch kommt lernt man die Gastfreundschaft kennen und ehe man sich versieht sitzt man auch schon bei den Leuten zu Hause zum Essen und quatschen. Man muss sich manchmal auf sowas einlassen um das Land wirklich kennenzulernen. Aber wie gesagt, in Ägypten wars penätrant.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wodibo (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

@Bernd
wieder mal ein extragoiler Link #6

@Jörg
Tja, wie soll ichs sagen? Da wirst Du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und zahlen müssen. Du willst kein Gerät mitschleppen, also mußt Du Dir notgedrungen ein Boot suchen das Dir alles bietet. Mit eigener Ausrüstung und einem guten Fischerboot kostets die Hälfte. 
Auf gar keinen Fall würde ich mit mehr als 3 Personen zum Schleppen fahren. Denk dran, es drillt immer nur einer. Die restlichen Ruten werden eingeholt. Wenn Du Pech hast beißt an Deiner Rute gor nix und die anderen 5 legen einen Strike nach dem anderen hin. Ist aber selten, meist ist jeder mal dran oder keiner :m

@BigEarn
das "Problem" Beach Boys hab ich ganz einfach gelöst. Ich hab mir einen genommen :m
Mag jetzt westlich arrogant klingen, ist es aber nicht. Die Jungs verdienen damit den Lebensunterhalt für die ganze Familie. Ich gehe gleich am ersten Tag an den Strand und unterhalte mich mit den Jungs. Lass mir Angebote machen für Rundreisen, Angeltouren am und auf dem Fluß, im Meer, fürs Briefmarken besorgen u.s.w.
Dann gibts ne kleine Probetour, Boot und Auto werden etwas genauer angeschaut...wodi will ja heile wiederkommen :q 
Und wenn alles klappt gibts nen Handschlag und nen Tee. Danach hab ich den ganzen Urlaub keinerlei Probs mit den anderen Boys oder Händlern, denn ich bin der Kunde von Boy XY und das wird respektiert. Übrigens bist Du von da an sowas wie ein Familienmitglied und wirst selbst zu Geburtstagen eingeladen. Logo nur wenn Du Dich gesittet verhälst und den Boy nicht als Deine Sklaven ansiehst :m


----------



## Jörg2 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

@ Wobido
Deine Erfahrungen mit den Beach Boys decken sich absolut mit denen die wir gemacht haben. Man hat eigentlich nur am ersten Tag ein bisschen Stress, wenn man aber weiß was auf einen zu kommt ist das kein Problem.

Zum angeln muss ich sagen ist es schon recht teuer, aber es scheint über den Veranstalter auch eine gewisse Chance zu bestehen mal etwas großes zu erbeuten, da mir die Erfahrung und Ausstattung der Boote\Kapitän ziehmlich professionel erscheint.

Mal schauen ob meine Freundin den Preis für uns beide akzeptiert oder ich doch noch alternativen finden muss. Möchte aber unbedingt mal einen großen Kämpfer an der Strippe haben, und nicht nur auf kleine Rifffische stippen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wodibo (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte aber unbedingt mal einen großen Kämpfer an der Strippe haben, und nicht nur auf kleine Rifffische stippen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Das ist wie alles relativ :m
Nen Bara, King oder yellowfin an 20-30 lbs Gerät und Du hast mehr Respekt vor den kleinen Rifffischen  :q


----------



## wörni (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> War vor 2 Jahren auf Bali & Lombook (Gili-Islands)
> Bis auf die Gilies fand ich es ehrlich gesagt -schrecklich! Vielleicht noch etwas verwöhnt von Neuseeländischer Ruhe war ich dauergenervt von Straßen und Strandverkäufern, die ich so penetrant noch nirgendwo anders erlebt habe.
> In den Bungalowanlagen, in den Straßen, beim Spazierengehen am Strand...fast überall wurde man belagert.|bla:  Morgens um 8 wurde man durch klopfen an der Tür geweckt, weil jemand einem völlig überteuerte Touren zum Hahnenkampf verkaufen wollte, am Strand wurde an einem rumgezerrt, dass man sich teilweise fast gewaltsam losreissen musste...und abends konnte man kaum mal ein Bier trinken gehen, ohne das irgendwelche Schmierköppe einem mit"You wanna buy girl for tonight, cheap cheap!" auf die Nerven gingen. :v Im Inland (Ubud, Bedugul z.B.) war die allerdings weniger extrem als natürlich in Kuta, Lovina Padangbai oder Singaraja.
> Fischen war ich nur einmal mit einem Einheimischen im Norden von Bali. Wer dies vorhat und nicht mit Handleine fischen will sollte auf jeden Fall sein eigenes Gerät mitbringen. Erfolg hatten wir während der ganzen Tour leider nicht. :c
> Von Lombook habe ich so gut wie nichts gesehen. Bin gleich weiter auf die Gilli-Islands, wo ich den entspanntesten Teil meines "Abenteuers" verlebte. "Endlich Urlaub" dachte ich mir



Genau die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht  :c  Die haben mich am Strand geweckt um mir ein Basecap anzudrehen, OBWOHL ich eines auf hatte  :c  :c  :c 
Kuta ist wirklich schrecklich. Am Anfang war ich auch noch freundlich zu den Jungs, aber irgendwann hat man die Schnauze gestrichen voll.

Beim Geldwechseln unbedingt aufpassen.
Es gibt ne Menge kleiner Wechselstuben, dort wird auch sonst noch alles mögliche verkauft, aber es gibt zum Teil wirklich große Kursunterschiede.
Immer nur kleine Mengen wechseln, da behälst DU den Überblick. Ansonsten kriegst Du einen riesen Stapel Kohle und wenn Du nicht aufpasst fehlen ein paar Scheinchen.
Ist mir passiert, dass der _BANKER_ die Kohle auf den Tresen zählt und mit dem Ellenbogen ein paar Scheinchen wieder in die Schublade zurück schiebt.  #d  Wie ich dass bemerkt habe, wollte ich das Geld natürlich nochmal nachzählen. Worauf man mir meine DMark wieder gab und aus dem Laden schmeißen wollte. 
Da wollte ich dem Herrn klar machen , dass man sowas mit mir nicht machen kann, aber plötzlich waren ziemlich viele Freunde des Bankers da, die keinen Zweifel aufkommen ließen, dass es nun Zeit war zu gehen.

Im Norden von Bali (Lovina) war es dann wirklich sehr sehr ruhig, aber auch dort wirst Du ständig belästigt von Strandboys. Aber weitaus weniger wie in Kuta. Dort hatten wir auch eine Ausfahrt um Delphine zu beobachten. Das war absolut in Ordnung. 
Dort habe ich am Strand einen Boy gefragt wie es mit Fischen aussieht. Der hat mich dann zu einem Onkel geschleppt der ein Longtailboot hatte und mit mir für 3.- Mark ein bißchen rausgefahren ist. Er hat mit der Handleine gefischt, ich mit einer mitgebrachten Teleskoprute. Das Ergebnis war eine halbe Plastiktüte voll kleiner Rifffische.
Einen verletzten Thunfisch (konnte nicht mehr tauchen ca. 80cm), habe ich 
dann mit der Hand gefangen. 

Ich hoffe Du hast einen schöneren Urlaub, mich sieht Bali nie wieder


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wie alles relativ :m
> Nen Bara, King oder yellowfin an 20-30 lbs Gerät und Du hast mehr Respekt vor den kleinen Rifffischen  :q



Oder einen 5kg GT an einer leichten-mittleren Spinnrute!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## bernd noack (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo !

Da einige durchaus nachvollziehbare negative Aeusserungen betreffs Bali gepostet wurden u.a.

>Beim Geldwechseln unbedingt aufpassen.--- mich sieht Bali nie wieder<

noch einige Bemerkungen.

Hinweis zum Geldwechsel.
Ideal ist eine Kombination von EC-Maestrokarte und EURO-Bargeld.
An den zahlreich vorhandenen ATM-Geldautomaten kannst du,am besten bei der Lippo-Bank
http://www.lippobank.co.id/english/
,am 100000er ATM mit einer Transaktion bis zu 4 Millionen IDR und am 50000er ATM 2 Millionen IDR abheben.Andere indonesische Banken haben geringere Maximalabhebungen.Die Kosten von 4.50 EURO z.B.bei der Postbank fallen nur in Deutschland an.
Zumal bekommst du am Automaten den aktuellen Umrechnungskurs.
Hast du ein Online-Banking Girokonto kannst du gefahrlos sofort im Internetcafe die Belastung einsehen.Sie erscheint unter Summe vorgemerkter Umsätze:---
Die Buchung als Belastung dauert dann auf deinem Konto 1-2 Wochen.
Bist du rechtzeitig zu den Bankenoeffnungszeiten(meist 8 Uhr-16 Uhr,getauscht wird oftmals nur bis 13 Uhr---Samstag,Sonn-und Feiertags geschlossen) bei einem Geldinstitut,so ist im Gegensatz zu den Moneychangern der Wechsel von Bargeld auch zum korrekten Kurs moeglich.
Wechselgebuehren sind in Indonesien nicht ueblich.
Tauschst du bei Moneychangern solltest du dich ueber den aktuellen Kurs vorher uebers Internet informieren.
http://de.finance.yahoo.com/m5?a=1&s=EUR&t=IDR

Travellerschecks sind fuer Indonesien auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen,sie bringen immer einen schlechteren Kurs und sind ausserhalb der grossen Staedte oftmals nicht eintauschbar.Die angebliche Diebstahlsicherheit ist nach deren Einwechslung auch dahin.

Bali-besonders die stark frequentierten Gegenden der Pauschaltouristen und der Luxusbettenburgen ist nicht Indonesien.Abseits,und das ist anscheinend dein Ziel,geht es schon viel geruhsamer und naturverbundener zu.Auch gibt es eine Vielzahl von anderen Inseln.

Schoenen Urlaub in Indonesien und Selamat Jalan von Bernd


----------



## BigEarn (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



> Bali-besonders die stark frequentierten Gegenden der Pauschaltouristen und der Luxusbettenburgen ist nicht Indonesien.Abseits,und das ist anscheinend dein Ziel,geht es schon viel geruhsamer und naturverbundener zu.Auch gibt es eine Vielzahl von anderen Inseln.


 
Genau so ist es. HAbe ich aus vielen vielen Gesprächen mit anderen Reisenden, welche vorher in anderen Teilen Indonesiens unterwegs waren, schließen können. Von Bali war jeder, den ich gesprochen habe enttäuscht während er in anderen Teilen des Landes schöne und ruhige Plätze gefunden hat. #c
Wobei ich mit Bedugul auch auf Bali einen relativ ruhigen Ort gefunden habe. Allerdings im Inland. 
Die abgeschiedenen Orte an der Küste boten laut Lonely Planet nur wenige, recht teure Unterkünfte, die ich mir nicht leisten konnte. Vielleicht wäre es einen Versuch wert gewesen...aber ich war schon sehr knapp bei Kasse :q


----------



## wodibo (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



			
				bernd noack schrieb:
			
		

> Bali-besonders die stark frequentierten Gegenden der Pauschaltouristen und der Luxusbettenburgen ist nicht Indonesien.Abseits,und das ist anscheinend dein Ziel,geht es schon viel geruhsamer und naturverbundener zu.Auch gibt es eine Vielzahl von anderen Inseln.



Jepp, so ist dat :m
Und genau da kommt es dann auf einen gut gewählten Beach Baoy an. Wenn der dann Inlandstouren und Angelfahrten organisiert, hast Du keine Sorgen mehr. Bei den Touren hält er wo Du es willst und nicht wie es ein Reiseleiter im Programm hat. Er zeigt Dir Plätze, die die "Normaltouris" nie sehen und kümmert sich um alles. Da haste dann richtig Urlaub, siehst was von Land und Leuten und mit Glück fängste gut Fisch, der dann abends beim Beach Boy zu Hause auf Landesart legger zubereitet wird.


----------



## Jörg2 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo,

ich habe mich zu der Kombination Bali - Lombok entschieden, um einen Teil des Urlaubs mit ein bisschen Unterhaltung und Möglichkeiten sich ins Nachtleben zu stürzen zu haben. Dies soll auf Bali stattfinden in Sanur in einem hoffentlich schönen Hotel, und dann geht es nach Lombok, wo es dann doch ein bisschen ruhiger zugehen soll. Eventuell noch ein paar Tage auf den Gilis. Das mit den Geldwechseln habe ich im Indonesien-Forum auch schon gelesen. Hoffe mal das ich schon so viel Erfahrung habe und durch die Tipps von euch wird mir hoffentlich nichts passieren. Im abwimmeln von Straßenverkäufern bin ich schon ein bisschen geübt. Ausserdem denke ich dass es in Sanur nicht so extrem sein wird wie im westlichen Teil der Insel in Kuta. Mal schauen ob ich einen Einheimischen finde der auf ehrliche Weise ein zwei Mark verdienen möchte, und der mir ein bisschen von der Insel zeigen kann.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## BigEarn (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Ein Paar Tage Gilis ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Idee #6  
Wenn Dir nach ein wenig Nachtleben und Party ist ab nach Gili Trawangan. In den Tauchclubs und Bars am Strand ist eigentlich immer was los. Partys, Open-Air Kino am Strand, entspanntes Cocktail schlürfen oder Wasserpfeife rauchen am Beach...  Dazu weisser Sand und schönes Wasser zum Schnorcheln.
WEnn Du Ruhe möchtest sind Gili Air oder Meno eher die richtige Wahl. Wobei es auf allen 3 Inseln ruhiger und entspannter ist als auf Bali. :m 
Und wenn Du da bist, bleib auf jeden Fall einen Tag wach bis zum Sonnenaufgang...das Bild ist unglaublich. #6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gili-Infos

Noch ein Tip zur Überfahrt, falls Du von Padangbai nach Lombook übersetzt. Der Aufpreis für die Schnellfähre lohnt sich, denn die normale Überfahrt ist lang, ermüdend und wenn sich einige Verkäufer eingeschifft haben auch ganz schön nervig.  |rolleyes Interessant ist allerdings wie die Einheimischen von der großen Fähre mit Handleinen den ein oder anderen Thunfisch verhaften.:m 

Als Transport auf Bali bzw. Lombook kann ich Dir, wenn Du keinen persönlichen Fahrer hast, Perama Busse empfehlen, die jede größere Ortschaft und die Häfen anfahren. Haben bei mir einen super EIndruck in Sachen Service hinterlassen.  #6 Auf der Strecke PAdangbai - Ubud meinen geliebten Känguruh-Lederhut im Bus vergessen....einen Tag vorm Abflug in Kuta im "Büro" nachgefragt, ob sie ihn gefunden haben, Tel.-Nr. hinterlassen....2 Stunden vor Abflug wurde er mir an den Flughafen gebracht. #6


----------



## bernd noack (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo Joerg2 !

Zur Vorfreude und auch zur Ansicht was dich in Indonesien erwartet,will ich noch einige Links hier reinsetzen.

Um den Inhalt selbst zu schreiben wuerde es zu lange dauern.
Sollte unbeabsicht unerlaubte Werbung darunter sein,bitte ich die Mods es zu loeschen.

Hier die regierungseigene Website von Bali mit vielen Adressen zu Freizeitaktivitaeten :
http://www.bali.go.id/directory/ind...5&nCat=Olahraga

Zur Preisinformation bei organisierten Angeltouren :
http://www.enadive.co.id/fishing.php

Fuer den Preis von etwa 5 Std. angeln, muesste ein Indonesier also ca. 41 Tage arbeiten.Du kannst selbst einschaetzen,ob danach diese Angeltour preiswert ist. 

Die Website der *Indonesian Sport Fishing Federation (ISFF) :*
http://formasi.or.id/new/english/

Bei Preisen denke immer daran was ein durchschnittlicher indonesischer Arbeiter verdient.Mit 2.-EURO pro Tag muessen sich die meisten zufriedengeben.
Eine Richtlinie was billig und teuer fuer einen Indonesier bedeutet.
Noch ein Tip zum Kauf von Angelgeraetschaften.
Seit laengerer Zeit begleitet mich eine 2.10m lange 2-teilige Vollglasrute (WG=100gr)von Sure-Catch gekauft in Medan/Sumatra zum Preis von 4.-EURO.Ideal zum universellen Angeln.
Nimmst du dir eine einigermassen seewasserfeste Rolle mit, so ist also das uebrige Zubehoer in Indonesien zum Spottpreis zu bekommen.
100m Angelschnur ca. 0,50 EURO.
Angelhaken 10 Stck. zum gleichen Preis.
Selbst eine gute Stationaerrolle von Exori kostet nur etwa 13.-EURO.
Eine billige Rute wie oben beschrieben,macht bei deiner Rueckreise als Geschenk jeden indonesischen Angelfreund gluecklich. 

Gruesse aus Malaysia von Bernd


----------



## Jörg2 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Danke Bernd,

wiedereinmal sehr interessante und geniale Tips und Links. Besonders das mit der Angel vorort kaufen hört sich interessant an. Mal sehen ob ich da preiswert auch mein Norwegenarsenal erweitern kann. Bei den von dir genannten Preisen wundert es mich allerdings schon ein wenig, dass die Preise der angebotenen Touren doch so hoch sind. Selbst bei ordentlicher Ausrüstung finde ich den Preis dann doch für etwas unangemessen. 

Auch ein Danke an BigEarn

Deine Bilder machen mich schon ein bisschen heiß auf den bevorstehenden Urlaub. Mit der Überfahrt nach Lombok habe ich glaube ich den bequemsten weg mit Flugzeug von Bali gewählt. Muss mir also keine Sorgen wegen der Fähre machen. Auf Lombok selbst sind wir im Sengiggi Beach untergebracht. Von dort aus werde ich mal schauen was so in Richtung Gili Inseln geht. Auf jeden Fall werd ich dort zum schorcheln mal rüberschippern.

Also nochmal Vielen Dank
Für weitere Tipps bin ich mehr als Empfänglich.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## BigEarn (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Von Sengiggi ist es ja nicht weit zu den Gilis...der Weg lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Die meisten die für einen oder 2 zwei Tage rüberfahren bleiben länger als geplant. :m


----------



## Jörg2 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Mir schien es auf den Gilis zu ruhig zu sein. Für mich muss die Mischung im Urlaub stimmen. Tagsüber relaxen und ein bisschen schnorcheln am Strand, abends gut essen gehen und vielleicht noch irgendwo abfeiern. Wenn ich dann noch einmal im Urlaub zum Angeln komme ist alles perfekt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## BigEarn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Wie gesagt, auf Trawangan geht das alles sehr gut. Nur nicht die Pilze vom Andi und seinem Kumpel futtern, das kann einem den Abend versauen.  
In Sengigi war ich nur einen Tag und eine Nacht auf der Durchreise. PArty gabs da auch mehr oder weniger. Das weiss ich, weil ich wegen der schlechten Indonesischen Band, die von Michael Jackson über deutschen Schlager und Hotel California alles gespielt hat, mich kein Auge zumachen ließ. :q 

Im Anhang mal ein paar Fotos:

1. Klippen am Tempel Ulu Watu, nicht weit von Sanur

2. Wenn ich mich nicht irre Beach in oder ganz in der Nähe von Sanur

3. Gili Trawangan schlecht fotografiert vom Boot aus  

4. Gottesanbeterin o.ä. in Sengigi

5. Die besten Diebe von Bali :m


----------



## Jörg2 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo BigEarn,

du machst mich mit den Fotos schon richtig kirre. Aber nur noch 2 Monate und es geht für drei Wochen wieder ins warme. Bin mal gespannt ob sich das mit dem angeln dort lohnt. Auspropieren werd ich es im jedenfalle. Leider hat meine Freundin etwas gegen die hohen Preise die dort fürs "Profiangeln" genommen werden. Also werd ich es wie in Thailand halten und mit einen Fischer mal rausfahren und mit Handleinen angeln. Hat ja auch spaß gemacht, besonders bei der schönen Landschaft die man vom Boot aus sehr eindrucksvoll genießen konnte. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Moeppi (11. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Halt uns auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Laufenden....
Ich fahre am 21.9. nach Bali und will dort auch auf jeden Fall Angeln.
Ich überlege nur die ganze Zeit, ob ich mir Equipment da kaufen sollte oder von hier mitnehmen. Aber wenn du dort nen guten Laden gefunden hast : BITTE POSTEN


----------



## Jörg2 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo Moeppi,

wird schwierig werden vorher bescheid zu geben, da ich am 03.09. losmache und dann für drei Wochen bleiben werde. Eines habe ich aber für mich bereits beschlossen, und zwar lasse ich mein Equipment zu Hause und werde mir dort, wenns nötig ist, was kaufen. Habe meine Freundin soweit überedet, dass wir eine etwas professionell gestaltete Tour unternehmen werden, da dies aus meiner Sicht mehr Erfolg verspricht. Bericht werde ich dann hier mal einstellen, wenns was zu berichten gibt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## alalfred (17. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hey,vieleicht kann ich bischen helfen.Nach Singaraja fahren von da aus ca 10km nach Kubutambahn Depan da ist eine Ferienanlage ich war damals allein da,alles leer direkt am Meer,hab ca 10 DM pro tag bezalht,Dort am Warug Seger(Kneipe,Verkaufsladen)gegenüber von der Feriensiedlung nach Gede Suwer fragen die kennen ihn bestimmt der Ort hat nur 10 Häuser.Ich bin jeder Tag mit ihm rausgefahren im Traditionellem Auslegerboot mit kleinem Aussenborder,So große Hornhechte hab ich noch nie gesehen oder Baracudas beim Schleppen.Es sind auch Tune und ander Fische da aber das ist wohl Saisonabhängig.Singaraja hat auch einen Hafen da wird sich sicher auch was mit die Einheimischen machen lassen.In Sanur hab ich einen Veranstalter bis 90 USD runter bekommen vieleicht ist es jetzt bischen billiger nach demm Bombenanschlag.Blos nicht die Kerle am Strand buchen die Fahre gleich mit einem Glasbodenboot los der rest dürfte klar sein die kennen nicht einmal einen Knoten nur das die Zeit umgeht. Ich hoffe es war eine kleine Hilfe.


----------



## kite_surfer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo Leute,

kann euch nur beneiden!!! #6 

Ich musste mal für ca. 3/4 Jahr in Indonesien (Java) dienstlich verbleiben. Ich habe dort an den verlängerten Wochenenden und Kurzurlauben mehre Inseln und Regionen besucht. Die Aufdringlichkeit der Indonesier, wie hier beschrieben, kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn sie bleiben immer freundlich. Vor allem wer schon einmal Thailand, und Bankok im besonderen besucht hat, weiss, dass es sehr viel aufdringlicher geht!

Auf Bali gibt es in den meisten Hotels "Guides", die diverse Ausflüge und Rundfahrten mit den Touristen unternehmen. Dies sind Einheimische, die sich bestens auskennen. Eine Frage nach Angelausflügen wird er mit Sicherheit mit einem Lächeln und einem guten Tipp beantworten!

Ich möchte hier noch einen Tipp zum Angeln geben:
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte sich einmal im Hafen von Jakarte nach "Fischingguides" umschauen. Die gibt es hier reichlich und zu wirklich erschwinglichen Preisen!!! Jedoch würde ich empfehlen, die benötigte Ausrüstung mitzubringen, da das Angebot in diesem Land nicht sehr vielfältig ist. Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit hier und da mal ein "Schnäppchen" zu machen, allerdings nur wenn auch etwas vorhanden ist.

Ein weiterer Tipp: Ein mehrtägiger Ausflug zu den "thousand Islands". Hier möchte ich im besonderen die Insel Pelangi empfehlen! (Fotos unten!) Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit zu angeln, tauchen und schnorcheln. Jedoch ist dort abends "tote Hose", also eigentlich der optimale Ort für "Honeymoons".

Ich könnte hier noch seitenweise schreiben, aber ich denke mal ihr habt eure Ziele schon bestimmt.


PS: Bali finde ich persönlich nicht so schön. Aber Sumatra ist eine Reise wert!

Bis denne (_ich glaube ich fliege im nächsten Jahr auch mal wieder hin!)_
Dirk


----------



## LuckyS (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig enen aktuellen Tipp für einen geführten Eintages-Angeltrip (gerne auch privat) auf Lombok?

Cheers LuckyS


----------



## ullsok (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*



LuckyS schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig enen aktuellen Tipp für einen geführten Eintages-Angeltrip (gerne auch privat) auf Lombok?
> 
> Cheers LuckyS



http://www.mimpimanis.com/page5.html

http://lombokfishing.com/index.htm

Und hier gibt es noch sehr gute Infos allgemein zum Fischen auf Bali:

http://balisportfishing.blogspot.com/


#h


----------



## LuckyS (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo zusammen,

viele Dank für die prompte Info, die Links und die schönen Bilder.
Wäre klasse wenn Ihr mir einen Einheimischen (Mailadresse etc) via PM empfehlen könntet.

Danke im Voraus
LuckyS


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

kann mich da Wolle nur anschliessen!
Habe es dieses Jahr leider nicht nach Bali geschafft,bin aber sicher im 2012 im April dort.

die wenigsten einheimischen Fischer werden wohl eine Mailadresse haben!?! Geh einfach an den Strand und sprich mit den Leuten.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Schnuedde (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde im März für 2 Wochen nach Bali fahren und wollte dort wohl ein bis 2 Tage angeln. 
Hat einer von euch aktuelle Erfahrungen, wo man dort am besten anfragen soll zwecks Angeln? Direkt vor Ort im Hotel oder schon vorab? 
Wäre schön wenn man aktuelle Informationen dazu hat, Danke.


----------



## chef (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Bin 3.6. bis 8.3. auch kurz auf Bali, in Kuta.
Vielleicht geht ja was?


----------



## chef (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Uff, die Preise die der Hr Google mir nennt, wenn ich "Bali fishing" eingebe, lassen meine Lust ganz schnell schwinden:
ab 100 Dollar für 4 Std am Boot |bigeyes
Mal sehen, ob das vor Ort günstiger geht.
Wenn nicht, warte ich gerne noch ne Woche, denn auf Koh Lipe kann ich für unter 50 Euro ein Boot für mich allein für 6 Std mieten...


----------



## Schnuedde (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

100 Euro geht ja noch, wenn es denn was taugt. Die meisten Anbieter welche ich gefunden habe gehen gleich auf 800-1000 USD hoch (siehe http://www.adhek.net/trip.php ).. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Einheimischen das günstiger anbieten und ggf. besser.
Meistens wird ja sogar direkt im Hotel etwas günstigeres vermittelt (wenn auch eher unter der Hand).
Wo hast du denn das 100 Dollar angebot gesehen?


----------



## fugs (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hallo zusammen.
War letzten September 3 Wochen in Indonesien. Die Big-Gamecharter sind "normal" Teuer (700 USD), wer es günstiger will kann bei lokalen anbietern anheuern. Oft haben diese Flyer in diversen Restaurants stehen und kosten im schnitt ~40-60 USD für 4h Fischen (Bottomfishing und Schleppen). Vom Strand müsste auch was gehen, jedoch empfehle ich den Norden der Insel, da dieser fischreicher ist.


----------



## Schnuedde (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

700 USD wäre mir defintiv zu teuer. Dann werde ich eher in Restaurants und im Hotel nach Flyern ausschau halten. 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## ullsok (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln vor Bali oder Lombok*

Hier gibt es noch einen Anbieter, evtl. ist der ja günstiger:

http://fishingbalisensation.com/

Ansonsten halt tatsächlich bei den Booten der Enheimischen am Strand fragen; sind dann aber alles Boote mit Auslegern.

Rogertours bietet ja auch noch Trips ab Snaur an.


----------

